# New Years Eve Bacon Wrapped Pork Loin Smoke!!!  (with Q-View)



## jimalbert (Jan 1, 2013)

I typically roast or smoke prime rib for new years eve but this year decided to go with something new.  A bacon wrapped pork loin.  Two days before the smoke I cut the loin (12lb) in half, injected the loins and stuck them in brine until the day of the smoke.  The injection and brine i used are as follows.

Pork Loin Injection:

2 C Apple Cider

1/2 C Brown Sugar

2 T Garlic Powder

2 T Onion Powder

1 T Salt

1 T Cayenne

Pork Loin Brine:

7 C Hot Water

1/2 C Kosher Salt

2 C Apple Cider

1/2 C Maple Syrup

1/4 C Brown Sugar

2 T Crushed Red Pepper

2 T Garlic Powder

2 T Onion Powder

The day of the smoke I took the loins out of the brine and allowed them to hang out in room temperature for roughly 25 minutes.  I then (with the help of my gracious wife) weaved each of them in bacon.  Here they are just getting ready to stick in the smoker at 225* until I reach an internal temp of 145*.













IMG_0335.JPG



__ jimalbert
__ Jan 1, 2013






Here they are in the cooler in a foil pan to then be wrapped so they can rest for an hour or so.  Don't they look yummy?













IMG_0337.JPG



__ jimalbert
__ Jan 1, 2013






`I stuck them in the smoker at 1:00PM in my trusty AMNPS loaded with Traeger apple pellets (sorry Todd.  I didn't realize that I was out of pitmaster blend and had to use my only local alternative).  I pulled them at 5:45 PM and they had an internal temp of 146*.  I let them rest until 6:45 and the internal temp raised to 155*.  Sliced them and everyone loved them.  They stayed completely moist and didn't dry out at all.  If you notice, I didn't rub these with anything.  In my rushing to get things accomplished I actually forgot about it.  Also, in haze that surrounded my presence after drinking quite a few Sierra Nevada Pale Ale's and consuming way too many drunken gummy bears while the smoke was ongoing, I was retarded and never stored the sliced loin photos with the nice new Cannon Rebel Ti4 digital SLR that I bought my wife for Christmas.  Too many buttons for a guy that was half in the bag I guess.  Anyway I hope you all like!

Jim


----------



## mcockrell (Jan 2, 2013)

that looks amazing! i cant wait to try out a pork loin soon. if you dont wrap it with bacon would be still be moist and tender? personally, i love bacon. the gf loves it too but she complains about having bacon on other food because it makes the other food taste like bacon. i can see her point to a certain degree, but still...its BACON!


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 2, 2013)

those are really pretty.  I love doing pork loins that way.  When I did some...you could cut it with a plastic fork.  To me loins are a bit dry otherwise.  Bacon....is just B A C O N!  Nuttin' better!


----------



## smoking b (Jan 2, 2013)

Loin looks great! Wish you had a sliced pic but I have been in your situation more than once & can definitely understand how that happened!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			







mcockrell said:


> that looks amazing! i cant wait to try out a pork loin soon. if you dont wrap it with bacon would be still be moist and tender? personally, i love bacon. the gf loves it too but she complains about having bacon on other food because it makes the other food taste like bacon. i can see her point to a certain degree, but still...its BACON!


I look at that as just another awesome benefit of using the bacon!  Man I love bacon!!!


----------



## mcockrell (Jan 2, 2013)

Smoking B said:


> Loin looks great! Wish you had a sliced pic but I have been in your situation more than once & can definitely understand how that happened!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


me too Smoking B! i see that as a feature, not a bug!


----------



## jimalbert (Jan 2, 2013)

mcockrell: yes, you can do it without bacon but I honestly do not think the bacon imparted any bacon flavor on the loin.  I think the injection took care of masking that.  Smoking B:  I actually have some left that I am going to slice and warm in some pork broth that I made from the pan drippings and I will take pics when I slice it then.

Jim


----------



## smoking b (Jan 2, 2013)

jimalbert said:


> mcockrell: yes, you can do it without bacon but I honestly do not think the bacon imparted any bacon flavor on the loin.  I think the injection took care of masking that.  Smoking B:  I actually have some left that I am going to slice and warm in some pork broth that I made from the pan drippings and I will take pics when I slice it then.
> 
> Jim


Cool - looking forward to the sliced pics


----------



## themule69 (Jan 2, 2013)

looks great.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 2, 2013)

Those loins look Fantastic!


----------



## cooking momma (Jan 2, 2013)

They look awesome! I don't always use a rub myself. Sometimes it's just nice to allow the flavor of the meat & smoke shine through :)


----------



## kenneth mayo (Jan 2, 2013)

Looks good! I smoked one not long ago. I butterflied the loin and stuffed it with apple pie filling and cinnamon. Rolled it up, wrapped it in bacon. I love pork loins.


----------



## id2nv2nj2ca (Jan 2, 2013)

And here I sit simply wanting to know how you were able to weave the bacon like that.  Looks awesome!!!


----------



## smoking b (Jan 2, 2013)

id2nv2nj2ca said:


> And here I sit simply wanting to know how you were able to weave the bacon like that.  Looks awesome!!!


Here's one way to do it http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/69819/fattie-weave


----------



## id2nv2nj2ca (Jan 2, 2013)

Smoking B said:


> Here's one way to do it http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/69819/fattie-weave


Thank you!!!  This site is awesome!!!


----------



## smoking b (Jan 2, 2013)

id2nv2nj2ca said:


> Thank you!!!  This site is awesome!!!


You're welcome - & yup this is the best BBQ site there is  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Have fun!


----------



## jimalbert (Jan 2, 2013)

I used to weave my bacon that way, but I experimented with something a few months ago and it works way better.  I take all of my bacon on a big cutting board and run all of the slices horizontally first.  I then lay my first piece of bacon vertically on the left side of the horizontal strips of bacon.  I then pull alternate pieces of bacon back over the vertical slice.  Then lay my next piece of bacon vertically and then lay the horizontal slices back over the 2nd vertical piece and so on and so forth until it is all done and then I lay my fattie or loin in the center and stick one of those thin plastic cutting mats cut in half under each side of the bacon and then flip them over the meat.  Just remember to put your pretty side down before you flip the bacon over or the seam will be on top.  I wish I could describe it better. The next time I try it I will definitely do a tutorial if there isn't one some where already.  I will search to see if someone else does it like that and if there is a tutorial.  If not, I will do one myself.

Jim


----------



## smoking b (Jan 2, 2013)

Here are lots of other ones...  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/newsearch/?search=bacon+weave&type=all


----------



## jimalbert (Jan 2, 2013)

Excellent... then I don't have to do it.  Here is the method that I actually use.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/87072/bacon-weave-tutorial

Thanks for the help.

Jim


----------



## rednecktailg8er (Jan 3, 2013)

looks great!!!

can't wait to see  slices! 

thanks for the recipes

 mac


----------



## harryh813 (Jan 14, 2013)

I tried a bacon wrapped pork loin this weekend for the first time.  It was a 7 lb loin and I did the bacon weave and wrapped the loin in it.  I didn't brine it or inject it, just smoke with a mix of cherry and apple woods with my personal rub recipe.  The loin fell apart when getting it off the smoke and it was so tender and tasty. Next time I'll try injecting and maybe brining.  BTW I also did a 16 lb brisket the same day and it turned out as usual fantastic.

I appreciate your site and get lots of good tips here.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## jimalbert (Jan 15, 2013)

Its not my site but I will take credit!!! hahhahahah. No, I think Jeff has already taken credit for it... But it is good to know that people can successfully succeed smoking by the threads/posts they read here... Good luck in the future and dont hesitate to ask questions!

Jim


----------



## rdwhahb (Dec 7, 2013)

I know this is an old thread but sounds really good and easy. Have a pork loin injected and in the brine now for tomorrows dinner.


----------



## rdwhahb (Dec 9, 2013)

I finished mine off with a coating of sweet baby rays. Turned out to be a hit and will be making this again.













20131208_131918.jpg



__ rdwhahb
__ Dec 9, 2013


----------



## jerevil (Jul 5, 2014)

How easy was the bacon to lattice?


----------

